# Jakarta - Poi



## marcoK (10. Jun 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar hab ich ein Kalkulationsprogramm erstellt, welches die Ausgabe komplett im Excel ausgibt.
Nun wollte ich noch fragen ob es in Java eine Methode bzw. Möglichkeit gibt, eine Zeile in der Excelausgabe zu fixieren?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Rydl (10. Jun 2009)

du meinst einen zellen-schreibschutz? das kannst du im excel-template festlegen.


----------



## marcoK (10. Jun 2009)

Was ist den Zellen schreibschutz? (sorry vllt die dumme Frage, aber ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet der Poi)

Grundsätzlich geht es darum: Die Excelausgabe der Kalkulation ist knapp 200 Zeilen groß, und in der Obersten stehen die Überschriften für die jeweiligen Spalten (z.B Aussenumsatz) darunter sind die einzelnen Artikel aufgelistet, mit ihren Umsätzen usw, jetzt will ich, dass die Oberste (Überschriften) Spalte fixiert ist und beim Scrollen nach unten trotzdem oben stehen bleibt!??

Gruß und danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Rydl (10. Jun 2009)

ach das meinste. na bin auch nich so der poi-profi, aber ich glaube, dass man auch das im excel-template voreinstellt. wie das genau geht, weiß ich grad nicht, hab aber schon mit poi oder jxl generierte excel sheets gesehen, die solche fixierten überschriften haben  
also es ist möglich, hab aber grad keine zeit das zu recherchieren, sorry  
der nächste bitte!


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jun 2009)

nicht besonders angenehmer, aber allgemeiner Tipp:
erstelle ein fertiges Excel mit den von dir gewünschten Eigenschaften, falls du das im richtigen Excel hinbekommst,
lies es mit POI ein und vergleiche alle Row- und Cell-Attribute mit einer vergleichbaren Datei ohne Fixierung,
vielleicht erkennst du irgendwo einen Unterschied


> aber ich glaube, dass man auch das im excel-template voreinstellt

man kann auch ganz neue Excel-Dateien aus purer Luft erstellen


----------



## marcoK (10. Jun 2009)

Die Attribute hab ich mir heute schon angeschaut, konnte leider keine Methode finden, die mir Erleuchtend war, deswegen hab ich ja mal nachgefragt!

--->template ist auch ein weitläufiger begriff:bae:


----------



## seebass (6. Jul 2011)

z.B. oberste Zeile fixieren:


```
sheet.createFreezePane(0, 1);
```


----------

